# Crown xls2502 vs xls2500



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

I am running a crown Xls2500 and a Minidsp . Is their any advantage to upgrading to the crown xls2502 . 

What does it mean when crowns says the xls2502 hash more DSP ?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The newer Crown has "more DSP" capability than before, including bandpass filters. Don't know how that would be useful if you are already using a miniDSP unit along with it. The miniDSPs have pretty extensive capability, including bass management, depending on unit and plugin. I like Crown, just not sure what more you're going to get in terms of DSP than you have already.


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for your input . That was my thoughts as well .? I thought I might be missing something .


----------

